# Colin's Barn - February 2012



## tank2020 (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally located this place, after days of trawling the internet trying to pinpoint its location. I even managed to get the wife to help, yet all to no avail. The eve before going on the trip in the general area of Colin's Barn, I bit the bullet and asked for help on FB. I struck gold , thanks for your help peeps.

It was -12 when we left at 6 in the morning, but it was worth it when we got there, the crisp air and blue skies just added to its magic, even the slip on to my arse didn't detract.

Taken from - http://follyfancier.wordpress.com/2007/08/29/the-barn-from-middle-earth/

_Hidden away in a field in Tetbury in Gloucestershire is one of the most extraordinary modern follies in the United Kingdom. Here, in the late 1990s, stained glass artist and sheep farmer, Colin Stokes constructed a rambling stone barn and sheep fold from honey coloured lumps of Cotswold stone, lying around as clitter in surrounding fields in the late 20th century.

Every stone was cemented in by hand by Colin himself and like Topsy it just grew. There are turrets and stained glass windows and narrow stairways and attics and enclosures. The building extends up and out and around and defies description. It could be a castle for a sleeping beauty, a giant hermitage constructed by a mad hermit, or even a monstrous hobbit hole. 

Colin’s barn would probably be growing still if the project had not, unsurprisingly, eventually attracted the attention of developers who moved in to buy the adjacent site. Reluctantly Colin sold up and moved to southern Scotland. Our visit in July 2007 was his first return visit since then. Guarded by curious frisky ponies and frequented by sheep, the structure remains remarkably intact but the trees are growing up and one day it will be covered up and disappear completely. Who knows then what future generations will make of it?_





































http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z326/tank2020/DSC01678.jpg[/IMG

[ATTACH=full]119977[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119978[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119979[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119980[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119981[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119982[/ATTACH]

Cheers for looking t2020


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks extra spesh in the snow..well done Tank,great pics.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 14, 2012)

Photo (2) is the one for me! Love taking photos of ruins in the snow! Good Job!


----------



## glass (Feb 14, 2012)

How cool is that, impressive photos


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 14, 2012)

ohhh so cute!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 15, 2012)

Great photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh you found it!!! WELL DONE! 

And such magical pictures in the snow!


----------



## nelly (Feb 15, 2012)

Brilliant Tank, I've always wanted to see this place, there's something magical about it.

On the list


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 15, 2012)

How absolutely amazing. That has to be the most fantastical place I have ever seen!!!

Thank you so much for persevering and sharing it... I love it!!!!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 15, 2012)

Great set of photo', nice to see it is still intact if getting hidden in the growth. Thought the farmer was a bit guarded about the place


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 16, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Great set of photo', nice to see it is still intact if getting hidden in the growth. Thought the farmer was a bit guarded about the place



Everyone is very guarded about this place, it took me months to find it. looks as if the field is used as by somesort of woodman for logging now, and there were fresh tyre tracks in the snow.


----------



## RichardH (Feb 16, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> Everyone is very guarded about this place.



And with good reason. It's beautiful.

But I'm glad you managed to find it  your photos are great.


----------



## old git (Feb 22, 2012)

*The Farmer is!*



night crawler said:


> Great set of photo', nice to see it is still intact if getting hidden in the growth. Thought the farmer was a bit guarded about the place



Tried this one when I was on Hols with er indoors last year.First and last time ive ever asked permission .Went in to farmer bold as brass and came out with a flea in my ear! Ho Hum. Know how to approach it next time.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 22, 2012)

Fairytale magicalness.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't see the photos!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 24, 2012)

Lurkingwitch said:


> I can't see the photos!!



All down to 'Slopbucket'!

A perfect example of why the 'entry level' Photobucket is crap for photographs of subjects that will be popular with member of this forum.


----------

